# Merger Maina (a good read)



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.cableworld.com/archive/cableworld/2002/09/02/cwd02090206.shtml

It's a very good read.

Score another for Charlie


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

God help me if I have to see that idiot charlie on my system after the merger. :bang:


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

To pay for all the legal fees he'll just add a few porn charges to peoples bills.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Maybe in the last paragraph, but it seemed like a general "souring" on the merger and a spanking for Charlie's well-publicized aggressive business tactics (a descriptor also meaning the customer gets screwed).

Not sure how Charlie scores in the long run. Seems like he may be able to drag it out a little, but he can't stop DirecTV from signing customers or advertising.

His backup plan needs to be head-to-head marketing while they (DirecTV) are tied up. He also needs to get the customer sentiment back, which I think he's lost. Dish was the underdog, the sentimental favorite when I signed up. Now it appears like the impersonal megamillion conglomerate.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The reason I say Score One for Charlie, is becuase the article is correct, no matter the outcome of the merger, Charlie comes out the winner. 

Sad but true.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

People have to realize that Charlie got to the position he is in because he has true talent for the job. He did not inherit this company from his daddy, he did not get hired from a different company to come run E*, he built the company himself.

He is a tough negotiator, and he has to be. You are fooling yourself if you think that contracts are negotiated to be the fairest and best for all. Contracts are negotiated to the limit each side thinks they can get out of the deal.

The whole fight on must carry is an example of fighting for the best deal. He went all the way in the courts that he could to try to get out of it. That failed, now he is working as hard as he can to use as much of the side satellites that he can to save his precious full CONUS slot locations, who could blame him? If he can pick up a few extra markets because he was able to put more obscure channels on side slots, he comes out way ahead.

He fights tooth and nail to keep costs down. He wants to make money. He knows he has to cost less than cable. Direct TV has the advantage right now because they can spread costs over more subscribers. So, it only makes sense that D* can pay for some channels E* cannot afford atm. Yes channel providers are scared that ED* comes to pass, because ED* will demand lower prices on content. Dont think that the large cable companies dont do the same thing. AOLTW negotiates just as hard.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, I don't disagree with that Scott, but I'm tired of this guy all over the place. He should step down after the merger and let a real CEO run the thing. This isn't a used car dealership. :shrug:


----------



## JosephF (Apr 23, 2002)

You mean a real CEO from let's say WorldCom, or how about Enron... no, maybe United, Qwest...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

Maybe George Bush will start a DBS service to compete against Charlie in 2004. He'll have lots of free time on his hands then.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JosephF _
> *You mean a real CEO from let's say WorldCom, or how about Enron... no, maybe United, Qwest... *


yea that is what I meant.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The New Davidp _
> *Maybe George Bush will start a DBS service to compete against Charlie in 2004. He'll have lots of free time on his hands then. *


He will probably be watching the new combined satellite service .. while in the White House. I know Gore had cable!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gopherscot _
> 
> He will probably be watching the new combined satellite service .. while in the White House. I know Gore had cable!


Or else Rupert's boys will make sure that Charlie is voted "People's Choice for President" on his new Fx show


----------

